# Jussie Smollett Season 2 anncounced



## Deleted User (Feb 12, 2020)

https://www.msn.com/en-nz/news/worl...n-attack-that-police-called-a-hoax/ar-BBZTGyW


----------



## zfreeman (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## CallmeBerto (Feb 16, 2020)

Is it on Netflix?


----------



## zfreeman (Feb 17, 2020)

CallmeBerto said:


> Is it on Netflix?


https://www.netflix.com/title/81140577?source=35


----------

